# one more for my Bros in the AAA....



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 27, 2012)

had a great deer season this year....and filled my buck tags with my bowkills on successive days.   (I asked my son to sit the stand but he thought the blood from the doe and buck I killed the day before would ruin it.  lol)

Anyway....I was lucky enough to spend most of the last two weeks hunting, with a quick trip home to share Thanksgiving with the family, then back again.   I got these two bucks with my bow...the 10pt with a 60yd miracle shot and long tracking job, and the 9pt the next day that only went 40 yds.  The 10pt guarded a doe I had killed an hour earlier...and it took an hour before he finally gave up on her getting up.  lol    Missed him at 40, then he ran 15-20 yds, and then walked back out into my lane and I sent a 'hale mary' shot that hit him thru liver.     

The next day, after my son refused to sit my stand, I had the heavy 9pt chase a doe in on me.   He was grunting and chasing another smaller 8pt off.    He stopped to sniff where I walked in.   ;-)    Thank you Meat Seeker!  

The 3rd picture is the buck my son got Nov 24.   it is the 3rd solid buck he's taken on Nov 24th over the last 4 years.   (had a drought last year after they destroyed our hallowed clearcut!  GRRR)   

anyway....just wanted to share with you guys.    Hope you guys have had a good season, too.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2012)

Dang brother! Those are some awesome bow kills. Your boy got him a nice one too.

Y'all definitely had an awesome season, congrats.


BTW, that is one sharp lookin' Maxxis you're shootin'.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice kills Bandy!  Very well done, I'm sure your son was stoked also!


----------



## bullethead (Nov 27, 2012)

Fantastic buck!! Congrats.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice deer man they look great


----------



## hummdaddy (Nov 27, 2012)

nice bucks


----------



## vowell462 (Nov 28, 2012)

wow! Awsome!


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice deer!!


----------

